# Countertop Hot Plate for canning



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.foodservicewarehouse.com/cadco/kr-s2/p1346902.aspx

I've found the hot plate listed but the contact area is only 7 inches and my American Pressure Canner (921) is much wider.

Anyone know of a well built larger surface area hot plate? The one above is 1500 watts which is good.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Moby, I have a small Wally World cheapo hot plate that I have used with my old Mirro canner and it worked OK. 

I never used it with a full heavy load of jars, didn't think it would support the weight. If I remember right it(its been 5 or 6 years ago), it worked fine.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I use 110ac very little but was looking for something like that before, I couldn't even find one locally that was 1500 watts on one burner, let alone made of cast iron and stainless steel, looks awesome.

As long as the burner is smaller than the bottom of the pot the heating aspect will work fine, especially for a pressure canner. If it is stability you are worried about can't say for sure but looks pretty good.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

It may not even be close to what you're looking for since it's gas and made for outdoors but have you considered a 1, 2 or 3 burner propane stove?

Most of my canning is done at normal harvest time so it's hot outside. I don't want all that heat in the house _especially when doing 20-30 quarts at a time_ so I use propane outside.

Here's one of the stoves I use. Works great for 2 large pots. I also have a 3-burner version.

Camp Chef makes nice quality products and are available at many retailers.
http://www.campchef.com/


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I put some bricks the right size around the hot plate to help support the canner when I used my old hot plate to can. It took longer to get up to pressure, but it did work. 
And yes, it was a cheap hot plate - under $20 at Walgreens (no walmart when I bought it all those years ago).


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

kappydell said:


> I put some bricks the right size around the hot plate to help support the canner when I used my old hot plate to can. It took longer to get up to pressure, but it did work.
> And yes, it was a cheap hot plate - under $20 at Walgreens (no walmart when I bought it all those years ago).


Those bricks sound like an excellent idea, I going to pull out the hot plate again and give it a try the next time I have a heavy load of jars to can.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

As fer a hot plate one, I wouldn't put my All American canner on it. I'm purty sure it wouldn't support it. Also, I don't thin it would generate enough heat. My smaller canner I thin be just fine on the one I got.

Ya might find one at a resteraunt supply shop what would do it fer the bigger canners.


----------

